# AEMT Written exam



## MedicNelson (Dec 3, 2013)

well i passed my AEMT practicals couple of weeks ago now its time to take written part of the national registry. im extremly nervous mainly bc i have allowed others to get into my head. I hear all the horror stories about all the ppl who have failed it and how half of the material wasnt even covered in class and blah blah. I was hoping someone out there could help ur fellow EMS brother out by giving me some last minute advice or tips. I am specifically calling out to anyone who has recently taken the AEMT exam or who may know some about it. any tips on what to review over or what to try and focus on before taking the test? alright guys wish me luck !  P.S. i know this has nothing to do with my post but im excited and proud to say that my little girl turns 1yr old tommorow !!!! shes so beautiful ! daddy is proud ! lol sorry guys had to do a shout out to my lil angel


----------



## Gastudent (Dec 3, 2013)

I took my AEMT test back in August; I passed it the first time around. Some people might disagree with this, but this is just my observation from my time in school and my time now working in EMS. First off let me say the AEMT is not hard. People that tell these horror stories are people that did not apply themselves. I have seen it time and time again. If you went to a proper school with smart instructors and applied yourself in school then you will have no problem with that test. AEMT is still very basic. In my opinion if you can pass the basic test then you should be able to pass the advanced test. I hope this helped if you have any other questions please fill free to ask, I know how hard it is to find info on this test.


----------



## MedicNelson (Dec 3, 2013)

thank you so much i really appreciate the advice! ur right there really isnt any advice or info on it . and i just hope to do well. anyway what subjects would u say to maybe look over as a quick review? what chapters to maybe go over ? again i appreciate ur advice and congrats on passing!


----------



## Gastudent (Dec 3, 2013)

MedicNelson said:


> thank you so much i really appreciate the advice! ur right there really isnt any advice or info on it . and i just hope to do well. anyway what subjects would u say to maybe look over as a quick review? what chapters to maybe go over ? again i appreciate ur advice and congrats on passing!



The only thing I did the day before the test was to memorize all the vitals for all the age groups. Beyond that there isn't much to do. You either know it now or you don't. Just remember stay basic. Just because it says ADVANCED EMT, do not get fancy treatment syndrome. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## MedicNelson (Dec 3, 2013)

ok my friend sounds good. i will def keep in mind vs and basic tx , and i will let you know how it goes for sure. again thank you for your help.


----------



## faygokraze (Dec 22, 2013)

We are in the exact opposite situation. I am scheduled for AEMT practical in MI  but passed written already.   

  Msg me.


----------

